# Dumbo Ears Pair breeding video



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning.

I am happy to share my pair of dumbo ears betta breeding in video. I start conditioning both fish for 2 weeks and after 2 days togethers we have good results. This is a beautiful pair and i hope having nice results. 

I will keep updated.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

They both help with the eggs. Many eggs on this one. Just removed the female and the male is very busy now. 

I am conditioning the female after the hard work. Need to recover from fin damage from the male attack. Also the male have fin damage since the female was aggressive as well.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

unfortunately the male decide abandon the next and the eggs. He is in a corner of the tank without interest. I seen few fry hatching but eventually died drowning probably because the male has no interest. 

I got my tanks covered with white paper to avoid be bather. I am not sure what happened if he get sick or what happened.


----------

